# Encoder C6487, funcionamiento



## rfjhh (Abr 29, 2009)

Alguié sabe como usar el encoder C6487 de HP?


----------



## krit (Abr 29, 2009)

Si no das más pistas puede que no encuentres lo que buscas.
¿Es un encoder incremental? ,¿absoluto?, ¿es un chip?,¿para que se usa?
Pon una foto, un dibujo,algo. HP hace muchas cosas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 29, 2009)

rfjhh dijo:
			
		

> Alguié sabe como usar el encoder C6487 de HP?



Me tome la libertad de editar tu mensaje para quitar las negritas y las letras gigantes... por que parece que estas gritando... 

Saludos..


----------



## rfjhh (May 19, 2009)

Chico 3001, te agradezco la buena intención, me llama la atención ya que yo no escribo negritas a menos que quiera resaltar algún dato o información importante.

Krit, el número corresponde al sensor del encoder. Este es un sensor muy común en las impresoras HP, tanto en los encoders de posición angular como en los de posición lineal del carro de cartuchos de tinta.

Espero que esta información te dé más idea. Gracias


----------

